# Credits



## picturethis (Dec 7, 2009)

What are these credits im earning good for??


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I think, "nothing"


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

If you get enough you get a free board!


----------



## MoNS (Dec 15, 2009)

I think its for something that they are going to add to the site in the future.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

roremc said:


> If you get enough you get a free board!


Really? How much do you need?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

snowbunny4 said:


> Really? How much do you need?


I will make this easy for you, before someone is mean to you ( =

He is joking


----------

